# THE Random PRIDE Discussion Thread - - Talk About Anything PRIDE FC



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Guys, can we talk about some random Pride stuff here?
Lets make this the "Speak your mind about Pride thread". I m just bored, and every time I look in this section, the last post was like 12 hours ago. It bothers me. A lot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love pride. I just wish it was on more. we have ion and versus, it shouldn't be so hard to find.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree Herton. I guess we have to leave it to Damone to spark our random Pride discussions. Or we could just make a thread where we can talk about Pride, randomly?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I know more people need to post here. Theres like 10 random UFC threads a day. Im always closing, mergings, and doing other shit in UFC yet Pride cant find a single thing to talk about. It sucks so many more people care about UFC.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I know more people need to post here. Theres like 10 random UFC threads a day. Im always closing, mergings, and doing other shit in UFC yet Pride cant find a single thing to talk about. It sucks so many more people care about UFC.


Yeah lol, the good thing however is that the Pride forum usually has more educated discussion. I mean we don't have a "Pride Smacktalk" forum do we? Lol.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Random Pride Discussion Thread*

I've decided I am going to post more in the Pride forum, so let's start. This is just to keep the Pride section more active and to spark some interesting conversation.

How about Josh Barnett? We haven't heard anything from this guy since the Pride-UFC merger talks. I know that he has expressed ill-thoughts to returning to the UFC, but its hard to argue that he wouldn't make things even more interesting. I don't want to turn this into a UFC discussion, but I just want to throw out there that Barnett would pose problems for guys like Randy, Gonzaga, Sylvia and Vera.

Barnett has had a fairly good Pride career. Although the highly anticipated bout with Fedor has basically been abandoned, Barnett is now the number two man in the Pride HW division. 

It's funny how things change isn't it? At one point, Pride had an untouchable HW division, but now they've got basically nothing. 

Let's play around with this thread, and see where it takes us.

Discuss.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

I love pride so much...watchin the japanese referes saying "judge judge judge READY GOOOOOOO"
Thats sooooo awsome
i love it


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

the real hitman said:


> I love pride so much...watchin the japanese referes saying "judge judge judge READY GOOOOOOO"
> Thats sooooo awsome
> i love it


Haha, I thought I was the only one who really gets a kick out of that. Barnetts the man. Always brings it and his fights are generally almost always entertaining as hell. Hes already beaten Randy pretty soundly but he was on the juice at the time. He has to stay over at Pride, hes pretty much the face of the heavyweight division if Fedor ends up going somewhere else. Though if he were to come over to the UFC I would love to see him and Big Nog fight it out for the third time. I watched the first two fights again a couple of nights ago and they are as good as it gets when it comes to a great well rounded heavyweight fight. Good stand up battles, great sub attempts, reversals galore on the ground. Nog almost having Barnett arm barred in the first fight and Barnett almost getting the rear naked choke in the second are two of my favorite sub escapes ever. I might have to go back and watch them again now.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Unfortunately theirs not much to talk about right now . Really hope they get all the legal shit sorted out so we can see the damn lightweight tourny. My boy Mach is going to tear through it if he participates.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Just for the record, two thread were merges so that is why this might look a little retarded.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wise, what is the story behind your sig?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't get FSN so i can't catch the Reruns and that pisses me off too!!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

scepticILL said:


> Wise, what is the story behind your sig?


Its just a pic from the press conference before Pride Final Conflict 2003.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

We need more Butterbean ACTION!

You know who I miss though...Guy F'N Mezger.

Also, I can't wait until Gomi gets his ass whipped again.  Yeah, that's what I said...

Shoooooguuuuuuuuun! Or should I pronounce it like in his entrance theme?  "Show gooooooon!"


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

butterbean vs zulu was crazy eheheheheh... thats a entertaining fight on paper lol


----------



## tru1 (May 13, 2007)

UFC bought it out, which imho, sucks.

I think pride fc should have been left alone and not part of UFC now.

although i do like the idea of UFC fighters vs. Pride fighters


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Random Pride FC Thoughts

Well, Kharitonov was trying to get a contract to fight on one of the Elite XC cards in June, but it did not work out. I guess he isn't signed with Pride at the moment because I thought Pride Worldwide wanted their contractd to be exclusive.

Who will move up from Lightweight(155) to Welterweight(170)-maybe Aoki.

Are Kang and Trigg still with Pride? As they both fought they're last fight in a different organization.

Wandy won't be included in my power rankings until he comes back.

I have plenty more questions but no answers for them. Please update the PrideFC website!!!

------------------
Top 3 guys in the company
1. Fedor
2. Shogun
3. Barnett


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So, I watched the Wanderlei tribute last night on FSN, and man, how come Fujita vs Wandy doesn't get much love? Seriously, that was one of Wandy's best fights, and it was a huge win against a tough as hell HW.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I don't get FSN so i can't catch the Reruns and that pisses me off too!!!


O man your missing out pride on fsn is one of my favorite tv shows Jay glazer and frank trigg are funny as hell together


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> You know who I miss though...Guy F'N Mezger.


I miss Guy, too. Seriously, Guy was awesome. Well, he still is, actually.

Telligman vs Igor was a fight that should get more love. Sure, it wasn't as great as Rizzo vs Telligman, but there were some glimpses of swank scattered throughout. Definitely not the dull fight that people say it was.

I wish Igor whooped Alistair Overeem in the MW GP, because Shogun vs Igor would've ruled so much.

Shogun, is of course, awesome as hell. Shogun vs lil Nog is swank stuff.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

*Bushido 8*

I'll give some thoughts of a Pride event I just watched, Bushido 8, it has to be one of the best Bushido's and top Pride event overall I've ever seen.

1. Josh Thomson getting out of Sugie's armbar and then slipping into a kneebar was wicked awesome, and it really makes me wonder were the hell Josh Thomson has gone because he showed great skills in this fight.

2. Kang vs. Semenov wasn't the MOST exciting fighting ever, but I still loved it, Kang is my favourite fighter (along with GSP) and yah, just super cool.

3. Aurelio vs/ Nakao - ..just in the process of watching this fight.

4. James Thompson gets his first win in Pride, with a "swank"(Damone) knockout of Sentoryu.

5. *Joachim Hansen* vs. Imanari, probably one of my favourites on the whole card. Watching Imanari trying to dive at Hansens legs going for leg locks was just bloody hilarious. Hansen realy showed he wasn't impressed especially after Imanari get's him in a leg lock and Hansen escapes then walks away as if it was nothing. But the BEST part is when Imanari shoots for the last time, Hansen lands the most devestating left knee (I don't think he even jumped) and again walks away as if it was nothing.....I'm reallying digging Joachim after this fight.

6. Misaki vs. Acacio was just a fast paced actios packed brawl, realy dug this fight.

7. Kawajiri vs. Firmino, Kawajiri took a while to get going but his foot stomps and finish at the end of the fight were just wickedly cool. Just pulled of the UD.

8. Minowa submitting Kimo was awesome.

9. Baroni Knocking Chonan out was awesome.

10. And just in the Process of watching Gomi vs. Silva.

It was one huge ass card, which is why I'm still not finished it. If you haven't seen it yet (sorry I spoiled it for u), but I highly recommend seeing it anyway. you won't remember all the outcomes anyway because there are so many fights!.

Just an overall great event.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> We need more Butterbean ACTION!
> 
> You know who I miss though...Guy F'N Mezger.
> 
> ...


Butterbean is entertaining. Who'd of thunk it? Bean by KEYLOCK!

Guy was awesome. He seriously got screwed out of so many damn decisions, and he had the heart of a fighter. I'd love to see Guy/Tito 3, just because Guy is freakin' awesome.

Gomi, Gomi, Gomi. In the Diaz fight, I seriously thought he was the high one. Hopefully he comes back strong in the LWGP.

Random Shogun chants. Noice.



/\/\etallica said:


> Random Pride FC Thoughts
> 
> Well, Kharitonov was trying to get a contract to fight on one of the Elite XC cards in June, but it did not work out. I guess he isn't signed with Pride at the moment because I thought Pride Worldwide wanted their contractd to be exclusive.
> 
> ...


I thought Sergei was going to fight on the K-1/EliteXC super card?

Hmm, I assume you mean if Pride WW takes over the UFC weight classes? I'd see Aoki, Diaz and all of the bigger 160'ers. But then again,it's just an extra 5 pounds to cut, I am sure guys would like to fight as bullies at the smaller weight.

As far as I know Kang and Trigg are still with Pride. Kang said at 33, that he wants to fight in Pride again, and I think Trigg still has one fight left on his contract.

Yeah Pride is really slow on updating their website and putting out fight cards. I hope they start to quicken things up now that they are in Zuffa control.



Damone said:


> So, I watched the Wanderlei tribute last night on FSN, and man, how come Fujita vs Wandy doesn't get much love? Seriously, that was one of Wandy's best fights, and it was a huge win against a tough as hell HW.


It was a pretty good fight. It proved that Wandy could hang, as he was fighting the freakin' Ironhead. Honestly, it was great to see Wandy pound a huge HW.



Damone said:


> I miss Guy, too. Seriously, Guy was awesome. Well, he still is, actually.
> 
> Telligman vs Igor was a fight that should get more love. Sure, it wasn't as great as Rizzo vs Telligman, but there were some glimpses of swank scattered throughout. Definitely not the dull fight that people say it was.
> 
> ...


Ah, Igor. Yeah Tellingman/Igor was a good fight, but I can see how idiots that just fast forward through the fights could have disliked it. 

Unfortunately for Igor, that was probably Overeem at one of his best showings, but yeah Shogun/Igor would have been sweet.

Indeed, Shogun/Lil Nog is a fight that will go down in history. In fact, all new sign ups to the forum should have to watch the fight, just so that they are informed of the sweetness of this fight.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

-There is nothing better than random Shogun chants. It makes me all tingly inside.
-Butterbean amuses me. A lot.
-I think the Mark Kerr can opener hurt Borisov really bad. But why didnt he push off on Mark's face?
- I cannot belive Mark Hunt survived the head/axe kicks from Crocop. Can anyone remember his post-fight interview? He could barely speak.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> -There is nothing better than random Shogun chants. It makes me all tingly inside.
> -Butterbean amuses me. A lot.
> -I think the Mark Kerr can opener hurt Borisov really bad. But why didnt he push off on Mark's face?
> - *I cannot belive Mark Hunt survived the head/axe kicks from Crocop. Can anyone remember his post-fight interview? He could barely speak.*


I actually re-watched that fight on Saturday, and I am still shaking a bit. I don't understand how someone can take that many kicks to the head. And yeah, Hunt was stuttering like crazy in the post fight. Just because he didn't get KO'ed doesn't mean he didn't lose a couple hundred brain cells.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You know what pissed me off the most abuot that fight? The fact that Crocop didnt wanna just win that fight. He wanted to win it via the LHK or LAK (you know). That pretty much sums up so much of his career. Its the classic 
Croatian ego that prevents him from learning and adapting. I know all about it. 
Its his raw talent and hard work that made him so damn good, but if he really made himself a little more humble to himself - he could challenge the Almighty.

*^^^All bitter talk.^^^*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

silvawand said:


> 1. Josh Thomson getting out of Sugie's armbar and then slipping into a kneebar was wicked awesome, and it really makes me wonder were the hell Josh Thomson has gone because he showed great skills in this fight.


Really, really good fight. Seriously, Thomson pulled out the armbar slip into the kneebar, and I was immediately reminded of Frank Shamrock doing it in an instructional video. Looks like Thomson picked up a couple of pointers from Frankie. Thomson rules.

Hunt's head is amazing. Seriously, he just got a little annoyed by the headkicks, and ran after Mirko late in the fight. That loveable, pudgy, ironhead is awesome. I dug the hell out of Yoshida vs Hunt.

Body Blow is such an awesome event. lil Nog vs Nak was suh-wank. Stiebling & Shoji go to war. Rampage demolishes Randleman. Fedor pounds big Nog's head into paste. Fedor totally plays Nog's game in the guard, and outclasses him, which is amazing considering that Nog's grip strength is unreal.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> You know what pissed me off the most abuot that fight? The fact that Crocop didnt wanna just win that fight. He wanted to win it via the LHK or LAK (you know). That pretty much sums up so much of his career. Its the classic
> Croatian ego that prevents him from learning and adapting. I know all about it.
> Its his raw talent and hard work that made him so damn good, but if he really made himself a little more humble to himself - he could challenge the Almighty.
> 
> *^^^All bitter talk.^^^*


Lol all very true. He could have finished Hunt if he really wanted to(Barrage of punched, Cut), but instead he wanted to get the devastating KO. Honestly, people in the UFC forums don't know shit. I am not going to take anything away from Gonzaga, but if CC really prepared to fight, and didn't underestimate Gonzaga, CC would have ran through him.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You can't just pound the sh*t out of Big Nog in his guard unless you're a submission expert.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Lol all very true. He could have finished Hunt if he really wanted to(Barrage of punched, Cut), but instead he wanted to get the devastating KO. Honestly, people in the UFC forums don't know shit. I am not going to take anything away from Gonzaga, but if CC really prepared to fight, and didn't underestimate Gonzaga, CC would have ran through him.


I think the Gonzaga fight is a whole lot like the Randleman fight. 
You know Mirko wouldn't give Randleman the third fight, even though he asked for it (the rubber match)?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Crocop's axe kick was one of the sickest kick's I have ever seen, I actually have that event on dvd (Shockwave 2005), such a great event. So many great matchups, still haven't watched the whole thing because again, just so many fights!

Just watched Silva vs. Gomi, and it was a sick fight as well, I don't think there was one boring fight on Busido 8....watching Aurelio/Jacare as we speak.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

There's been no update on the Pride site in such a long time. i have this horrible feeling that Fertitta just swept Pride under the rug and hopes everyone forgets about it. *cringe* I just wish they would post some kind of news on the site... anything! Even something as simple as "Yeah, we're still planning to have Total Elimination 2007 sometime..." 

I know some people are annoyed by her, but I love it when Lenne Hardt rolls her Rs for like 30 seconds when saying Brazil. I also love it when she says Mauricio "Shogun" with the sexy voice.

Does Shinya Aoki have the greatest entrance theme ever? Seriously, it gets me pumped. I *always* "sing" along to it and I don't even know the words nor do I speak Japanese :laugh: I also love the fact that "The Babyface Assassin" sings along to the theme from "Fist of the Northstar" when he comes to the ring. Little things like that really make a big difference to me.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I think the Gonzaga fight is a whole lot like the Randleman fight.
> You know Mirko wouldn't give Randleman the third fight, even though he asked for it (the rubber match)?


I don't blame Mirko. Randleman was on a huge downward spiral, and Mirko needed to beat some reputable names to establish himself again(which is exactly what he did). However, I'd have love to have seen Mirko/Randleman 3 after Mirko's loss to Fedor. It would have been a well set up(yet pointless) match, and Mirko would have destroyed him and killed any buzz about Randleman. That was the only time I saw this fight as possibly happening.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I think the Gonzaga fight is a whole lot like the Randleman fight.


I agree....Crocop seems to need a devestating KO every so often to open his eyes and get him back on track. I expect him to go on another streak now that Gonzaga booted his head back into reality.

God I love CroCop he drives me loco sometimes though.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Barnett is a showman and a half. I love that dude.
You know what Shogun loves? Shogun love Ameeeerriccca. 

I know wht you're saying about Randleman. The point I m trying to emphasize is the fact that Mirko just says " I dont wanna fight this guy. I m too good." And then he doesnt have to fight him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shockwave 2005 was a really, really fun event.

James Thompson vs Giant Silva brought the freakshowy goodness. Unfortunately, Silva didn't win, nor did he do a gogoplata.

Fedor smashes Zulu. This was a fun beatdown, but totally pointless.

Hendo vs Bustamante was fun stuff, and really close. I would've given it to Bustamante, personally.

Hunt & Cro Cop beat the living shit out of each other. I can dig that.

Gomi whomps Sakurai.

Silva vs Arona was really, really fun, and it surpassed their dull ass first fight.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> There's been no update on the Pride site in such a long time. i have this horrible feeling that Fertitta just swept Pride under the rug and hopes everyone forgets about it. *cringe* I just wish they would post some kind of news on the site... anything! Even something as simple as "Yeah, we're still planning to have Total Elimination 2007 sometime..."
> 
> I know some people are annoyed by her, but I love it when Lenne Hardt rolls her Rs for like 30 seconds when saying Brazil. I also love it when she says Mauricio "Shogun" with the sexy voice.
> 
> Does Shinya Aoki have the greatest entrance theme ever? Seriously, it gets me pumped. I *always* "sing" along to it and I don't even know the words nor do I speak Japanese :laugh: I also love the fact that "The Babyface Assassin" sings along to the theme from "Fist of the Northstar" when he comes to the ring. Little things like that really make a big difference to me.


Don't jinx it man. :laugh: 

Yeah, Pride's presentation was just so different and IMO better then the UFC's. I loved Lenne's crazy fighter calls, and the small stuff that made it so "Japanese" but still likable by us North Americans. Awesome. Ever notice how Lenne bases her fighter calls on their entrance theme? For example, when ever Nog came out to the "No-Geh-No-Ger-Ah" theme, she'd kinda of make her voice low and deep and make it a little freaky? And then when Wand came out to Sandstorm, she'd be like screaming and be all happy and shiz?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

People dont realize how good Busta is (was). He took the guy that just KOd Wand to decision (a really really close one). 
Actually, there were three fights on that card that could (should) have gone the other way.

Mirko - Hunt
Arona- Wand
Hendo - Busta


Edit: Oh yeah. And I wanna see THAT Gomi come back and fight. Please, Takanori, come back.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Speaking of girls in Pride, how about that one interviewer they had on the earlier shows? Like, she'd cream her panties when she interviewed Guy Mezger. Guy's hair was too much for her.

The 04 HW GP was so awesome. Seriously, I miss the old Sergei.

Bustamante always brings the fight. One of those guys who would give anyone a tough time.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Don't jinx it man. :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, Pride's presentation was just so different and IMO better then the UFC's. I loved Lenne's crazy fighter calls, and the small stuff that made it so "Japanese" but still likable by us North Americans. Awesome. Ever notice how Lenne bases her fighter calls on their entrance theme? For example, when ever Nog came out to the "No-Geh-No-Ger-Ah" theme, she'd kinda of make her voice low and deep and make it a little freaky? And then when Wand came out to Sandstorm, she'd be like screaming and be all happy and shiz?


I think the presentation is what draws so many fans to love Pride over UFC. It gives you this homey, 'tingly inside' feeling. 
They are not just fighting, they are putting their Pride on the line.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Speaking of girls in Pride, how about that one interviewer they had on the earlier shows? Like, she'd cream her panties when she interviewed Guy Mezger. Guy's hair was too much for her.
> 
> The 04 HW GP was so awesome. Seriously, I miss the old Sergei.
> 
> Bustamante always brings the fight. One of those guys who would give anyone a tough time.


Guy was just too sexy at the time. Nothing they could do about it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wo, were kinda all over the place right now.

Yeah Shockwave 05 was an awesome, yet controversial event. I still think that Arona and Hunt got screwed, but the Busta/Hendo fight was just too hard for me to call(not to mention I haven't seen it in a while, but I remember it was hard to call).

Yeah Guy was sweet. Next? :laugh: 

Yeah Damone, the HW GP in 04 was really awesome. Too bad that it ended in the NC, but still that was a sweet tourney. And yeah, we all miss Sergei.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You could see in Nog's eyes he was ready to beat Fedor in that NC fight.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Can't wait for Big Nog to make his mark on the UFC. Pride fighters could easily take the majority of the championships.

HW - CroCop/Noguiera
LHW - Quinton Jackson
MW - Anderson Silva
WW - ????
LW - ????

That's 3 out of 5. Pride fighters>UFC fighters.*


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

-Mach
-Gomi (The Gomi that beat Mach is oh so good)


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

you kids are forgetting the showmanship of PRIDE

The pre-fights...the Post fights!!!!

*BAS FREAKIN RUTTEN!!!!!*

PRIDE is ten times more dreamy and memorable then UFC

you dont see PRIDE having a PUF show.!

man..lets all get together, go to Damones house and watch his wicked collection of PRIDE


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a semi-wicked Pride collection, but if you guys wanna go to Damone's, I m in !


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hes got those delicious Dutch Butter cookies (word on the street) plus the wicked bad ass PRIDE jammies


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

For everyone???


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> you kids are forgetting the showmanship of PRIDE
> 
> The pre-fights...the Post fights!!!!
> 
> ...


Bas' pre-fight interviews with Giant Silva were awesome. Like, those 2 had awesome chemistry, and Bas saying "You people are smallll. Small little people" was freakin' awesome. 

You can watch my Pride collection, but I'll shut whatever Pride DVD off, and make you guys watch Bas Rutten's career DVD. Then, I will give a 5 hour long speech as to why El Guapo is the most awesome dude ever.

Herring vs Erikson ruled so much. Seriously, that was the only good fight on Pride 11. 

Igor Vovchanchyn beating the everloving shit out of Enson Inoue is a thing of beauty. Seriously, Enson is about dead, and Igor looked like the scariest dude post-fight.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Got lots of Pride dvds a couple days ago

Bushido: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Pride: 12, 13, 14, 15 16

Bushido 8 was totally awesome. Most of the fights were great. I will soon make a dvd order over $200 from deepdiscount.


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

/\/\etallica said:


> Got lots of Pride dvds a couple days ago
> 
> Bushido: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
> Pride: 12, 13, 14, 15 16
> ...


where did u get bushido 8????


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I never know what to say to start a thread and no one else does, we all love Pride but right now they arent giving us too much info to work with, its just thoughts and ideas thrown back but anyways i'll try to contribute more


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone wanna see a Gomi - Sakurai rematch?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> So, I watched the Wanderlei tribute last night on FSN, and man, how come Fujita vs Wandy doesn't get much love? Seriously, that was one of Wandy's best fights, and it was a huge win against a tough as hell HW.


I agree, that was an awesome fight. I couldn't believe they were letting it go so long, I think they let Fujita fights go extra long because they know his skull is made of lead


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Takayama was such an awesome dude. Seriously, he took complete shitkickings from Schilt, Fujita, & Frye, yet he never quit. I mean, Frye vs Takayama is one of my all time favorite fights, and Takayama shows more heart than anyone in that fight. Hell, Frye vs Takayama literally saved Pride: Demolition. Talk about a one fight show...


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Takayama is one really awesome dude, for sure. 
He really does it for the fans; no quit, no whine, all ballz.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Anyone wanna see a Gomi - Sakurai rematch?


I do. The first fight was over way to quickly. Hopefully if they fight again Mach will respect Gomi's power a little more and fight a little smarter.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Another thing. What was the deal with Mach not making weight for the Ireland fight? 
If he couldnt make 160, how the hell is he gonna make 155?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Takayama is one really awesome dude, for sure.
> He really does it for the fans; no quit, no whine, all ballz.


Very true. Takayama already knew he was ugly as hell, so his motto was "I can't get any uglier, can I? Hey, punch my face!" Takayama ruled.

I love me some Alex Stiebling. Seriously, Stiebling vs Shoji & Stiebling vs Ugly Wallid were both awesome. Stiebling vs Wallid picks up big time after the 1st round, while Shoji vs Stiebling is balls out from the get go. Alex got screwed over big time in the Shoji fight. Geez, Akira Shoji got some gift decisions. Stiebling was absolutely insane, and he was hell bent on having an awesome fight, he succeeded most of the time. The guy would just squirm out of subs like nobodie's business.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Takayama is the man's man. He dont care what he look like.
Its too bad we dotn see Stiebling in PRIDE any more. He lost to some pretty good guys. And....ke knocked out Allan Goes. Thats pretty cool.
Shoji AKA. Mr Pride did get a few gifts in his career. But what the hell. he is Mr. Pride. 
I remember Quinton's surprise in one of the early Bushido events that Shoji had mroe Pride fights than Vovy. The one where 'funky' Brady Fink faught. That dude is pretty cool too. It sucks for some of these dudes to make their Pride debut against Mach.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just watched Yoshida/Silva. Great fight, Yoshida's best. Man the fans were dying for the judo master to pull it off.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Poor Yoshida, he gave Wand a hard run both times. I just felt sorry for him in the Crocop fight. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The first fight was so good. The fans really wanted a Japanese fighter to beat Wanderlei after the muggings of Saku and others. 

Cro Cop/Yoshida was good stuff. Mirko was at his best in that grand prix, I mean who beats Barnett and Vanderlei by tko and ko respectively in the same night? Back to the fight; Cro Cop gave Hidehiko the whole "wtf" face from his entrance onward and then picked him apart. Yoshida got riled and slapped his own face with "that all you got" and Cro Cop chopped him down.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Takayama is the man's man. He dont care what he look like.
> Its too bad we dotn see Stiebling in PRIDE any more. He lost to some pretty good guys. And....ke knocked out Allan Goes. Thats pretty cool.
> Shoji AKA. Mr Pride did get a few gifts in his career. But what the hell. he is Mr. Pride.


I normally wouldn't really complain about Shoji getting gifts, but one of his gift decisions was a win over Mezger. As a Mezger nuthugger, I ain't gonna forget that shit, dawg. I still like Shoji, though. Like, he wasn't that talented, but he always gave it his all. I mean, he was more relevant than Alexander Otsuka and Daijiro Matsui. Damn, what happened to Matsui? After the Newton fight, he turned into a complete can.

Yoshida vs Silva 1 kicked so much ass. The crowd heat was off the charts, and Yoshida showed so much heart. As for my favorite Yoshida fight, I think his fight with Hunt is mine.

I freakin' dig Nakamura. The dude was pudgy, and wasn't afraid to throw fools.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hunt had some kick arse fights in Pride. Ko-ing Nishijima, wrecking Bobish and Kohsakda, taking Cro Cop's head kicks and then pulls off a spin kick, reversing Fedor (almost had a kimura) and best of all the butt drop on Wanderlei. I love every Hunt mma fight except for the Barnett one.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I freakin' dig Nakamura. The dude was pudgy, and wasn't afraid to throw fools.


Nakamura is a tough dude. He seems undersized in every fight to me. I still love "tell Vanderlei to STFU". Why throw the GI Nakamura why?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hunt kicked some serious ass, and I hope he continues to fight in MMA because the dude is swank as hell. I mean, I don't think I've seen a boring Mark Hunt fight, and his fights against Cro Cop & Silva (Especially Wandy) were really good.

I think Gomi vs Pulver is my favorite Takanori fight, though his war with Azeredo (Bushido 7) kicked some serious ass.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I still wanna see Nakamura fight everyone he's lost to again. Even lil Nog...again. He seems to improve at a quicker rate than any other fighter ever. Plus he's so damn humble. Cool, cool dude.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I love this thread, it makes me want to watch Ken/Fujita with Joe Rogan.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya man...thanks everyone for participating. This is going really well! :thumbsup:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I think I could just stay here and never go back to the UFC forum, it's just so much more civilized and intelligent. Sooo many idiotic threads are started in the UFC forum they just start to piss me off. (*Sneaks over to UFC forum for a quick peak*)

Anyways, to PirdeFan, I got Bushido 8 at HMV, along with Shockwave 2005. I think I got Bushido 8 for $15.00CAD. Both excellent events.

Two of my favourite fighters who don't get much hype anymore are Heath Herring and Aleksander Emelianenko. God I loved watching those guys fight in Pride. I am in deep deep heterosextual love with Pride-Herring, he was just so great to watch!

If I said I liked Herring in the UFC forum I'd get ripped a new asshole, and "O'brian" would be thrown in my face, for god sakes watch his old fights you knuckleheads.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Two of my favourite fighters who don't get much hype anymore are Heath Herring and Aleksander Emelianenko. God I loved watching those guys fight in Pride. I am in deep deep heterosextual love with Pride-Herring, he was just so great to watch!


Have you seen Herring vs Erikson yet? I freakin' love that fight, and feel it's Herring's greatest win.

I love this thread, too. In fact, it's my favorite thread on this board. Seriously, there have been so many tiring "RAMPAGE WILL KO CHUCK LOLZ!" threads, and those are so tiring and stale. We need more threads like these, and there have been some excellent posts.

You guys remember "The Original Rulebreaker" Branko Cikatic? That guy kicked someone while they were down, and was scared shitless of Mark Kerr. Seriously, Kerr vs Cikatic may be the most uncomfortable fight I have ever seen. Well, it's about on par with Frye vs Yvel.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Have you seen Herring vs Erikson yet? I freakin' love that fight, and feel it's Herring's greatest win.


I don't think I've seen him fight Erikson yet...now that you mention that fight I went and checked out the event on sherdog, Pride 11, 6/8 fights end by submission, one TKO, and one DQ (Groin kick) on Yvel haha, don't think I've seen any of these fights....how often do you see a card with no Decisions, shit I really g2 get ahold of that event.

Yvel probably deserved that groin kick, I hate the guy. Well ever since I saw Frye vs. Yvel, I just have not liked him, he acted like such a little b!tch that fight. Hell, he wouldn't even go back on the ground on the restart!

i want a heath herring hair cut, real bad


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Have you seen Herring vs Erikson yet? I freakin' love that fight, and feel it's Herring's greatest win.
> 
> I love this thread, too. In fact, it's my favorite thread on this board. Seriously, there have been so many tiring "RAMPAGE WILL KO CHUCK LOLZ!" threads, and those are so tiring and stale. We need more threads like these, and there have been some excellent posts.
> 
> You guys remember "The Original Rulebreaker" Branko Cikatic? That guy kicked someone while they were down, and was scared shitless of Mark Kerr. Seriously, Kerr vs Cikatic may be the most uncomfortable fight I have ever seen. Well, it's about on par with Frye vs Yvel.


Branko and Mirko have some serious beef with each other. Supposedly, Branko made a comment about Mirko and Mr. Filipovic responded with the "Any time, any place". 
It had something to do with a young fighter who signed with Cikatic, upon which the relationship turned really sour. 
Can't remember all the details, but even as a Croat brother I have little respect for Branko. 
Also, that skyscraper movie he made sucked ass.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> You can watch my Pride collection, but I'll shut whatever Pride DVD off, and make you guys watch Bas Rutten's career DVD. Then, I will give a 5 hour long speech as to why El Guapo is the most awesome dude ever.


I think everyone already knows, why dont we play Bas Rutten Pictionary instead..Every picture is a depiction of Bas's awesomeness


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Pirdefan said:


> where did u get bushido 8????


I bought Bushido 8 from HMV.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I hate to kill the wonderful vibe in this thread but there is a rumor that Shogun is fighting at UFC 72 and while it's good for Shogun's career this is a killer blow to Pride's roster. 
Today is a sad day for pride.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Even if the rumor is true about Shogun fighting in UFC, it doesnt mean that he won't be fighting in Pride again. I think its just a matter of Pride not having their first Fertitta directed event as soon as they want to, due to legal implications.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

silvawand said:


> I don't think I've seen him fight Erikson yet...now that you mention that fight I went and checked out the event on sherdog, Pride 11, 6/8 fights end by submission, one TKO, and one DQ (Groin kick) on Yvel haha, don't think I've seen any of these fights....how often do you see a card with no Decisions, shit I really g2 get ahold of that event.
> 
> Yvel probably deserved that groin kick, I hate the guy. Well ever since I saw Frye vs. Yvel, I just have not liked him, he acted like such a little b!tch that fight. Hell, he wouldn't even go back on the ground on the restart!
> 
> i want a heath herring hair cut, real bad


As a fellow Heathster fan, I must tell you to find Erikson vs Herring. Seriously, that fight was extremely epic, as Heath faced perhaps the baddest fighter during that time period. Seriously, no one wanted to fight Big Tom, but Heath stepped up, and conquered the mountain.

Pride 11 was such a horrible event. Seriously, Erikson vs Herring was a shining spot in a big block of crap. Yvel getting a taste of his own medicine was great, though.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think Yvel getting kicked in the nuts was cool, but Igor choking him out was way cooler.
That was a good fight!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, Igor going all ADCC on Yvel did indeed kick ass. Pudgy Igor rules.

Pride 10 is such an awesome show, and features 4 must see fights: Mezger vs Silva, Igor vs Enson, Sakuraba vs Renzo, Ken vs Fujita. Seriously, this card was freakin' STACKED! and it lived up to the hype. Best PPV ever? Possibly.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I loved it when Igor got his f'n head kicked off.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

As a Vovy nuthugger, that Cro Cop kick saddened me.

Hey, Vovy vs Fedor was a fight that should've happened. It sucks that it never got to, because watching 2 pudgy dudes pound each other is fun.

Damn, Igor vs Kondo was a really good fight. Screw anyone who says otherwise. That whole MW GP kicked some serious ass. Like, Fedor whompin' dudes-sized ass. Shogun decimating Rampage was awesome, Nak taking off his gi saddened me, Yoshida & Wandy do it one more freakin' time, lil Nog & Shogun tussle, and Shogun whomps Arona & Overeem. Freakin' word, dawg.

Sergei also whomps Pedro Rizzo, and I'm happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, can't find Herring vs. Erikson anywhere. But I did come across Herring vs. Giant Silva....oh my god, that fight is more hysterical than Imanari trying to jump at Joachim's legs for leg locks (eventually got kneed in the face).

I was actually laughing almost the whole time, Giant Silva just chases after herring and tries to like swat him, and herring just continues to kick his legs and it just seems to piss of the ogre. Than when Silva FINALLY get's him to the ground Herring climbs over onto his back and RNC. Oh and can't forget Herring's matador impression, jesus I love that guy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Giant Silva vs Herring was freakshowy goodness. Giant Silva was awesome with his ugly mug, and his water buffalo hair.

Fists of Fire is such a fun show.

Igor whomps Takahashi. Swank ass KO. I love Vovy.

Sergei & Choi have an awesome staredown, and then Sergei gives Choi a badass ass kicking. 

Shogun basically murders Kanehara. Whoa, was this even legal? Shogun rules.

lil Nog & Alistair was a bit slow, but I liked it. I've noticed that both Nog brothers have rarely had a boring fight. I love them both...the Nog brothers, that is. 

Rampage vs Ninja freakin' sucked. Rampage has Rocky Maivia (sp?) hair, and that's not cool.

Cro Cop horribly outclasses Mark Coleman. I'm not a Coleman fan, so I dug this.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

How can you not like Coleman's pride run? He quite possibly had the best theme music ever and some funny moments, like when he bounced off the ropes, freaked the f out when Goes grabbed him after the fight and my personal fav being the chute box altercation.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, Coleman just whomped Goes. I mean, those knee's were nasty looking. Goes and his ankle pick of doom were hilarious. Coleman was about to go into complete roid rage.

Nogueira's theme music rocked. 

Coleman & Baroni taking out Chute Box was hilarious. Coleman goes into complete roid rage, which causes Wandy (With hair and a goofy, 80's, fighter pilot jacket) to run in (And be tackled by Baroni). Coleman has this "Where do I hide the body?" look on his face. It sucked that Shogun got injured, but that was a memorable meltdown.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I like UFC more, but pride is really good. They have amazing fighters and the talk hosts are awesome.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

There's no touching Coleman and Baroni's gangsta. I love his roid rages and all kidding aside Mark fought some tough competition late in his career (I think I mentioned this before). I mean Mark was a 40 year old free style wrestler fighting the best striker in mma, the best bjj guy in mma and Fedor. Who in their right mind fights Cro Cop after Fedor? 

I thought I was the only one who loved Nog's music. His portuguesse pop music is gully. As well as his walking cloaks, man they rule. Speaking of Nog, how awesome was his fight with Sapp? 90,000 people in the place on top of that.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> which causes Wandy (With hair and a goofy, 80's, fighter pilot jacket)


haha...this made me laugh out loud.

I like Josh Barnett's music/entrance/announcer voice...."FIGHTING OUT OF THE UNITED *STATES* of a Americaaaa.....Joshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnetttttttttttt"..."You get shot!"(i think)

There's something about team Hammer House (Coleman, Baroni, Randleman, Sims) that I just don't like.....they all just come off as cocky juice pigs and it angers me.

Got to respect Coleman skills though.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah Hammerhouse had a great set of characters. Imagine if Randleman was there for the chute box brawl. Him and Rampage trashing talking Wanderlei would rule. Wanderlei ranting "ju cho stomp throat" and Shogun's tiny voice. 

Barnett's theme music is an amime cartoon theme song. North star or something. I really don't get it but Barnett digs it. I still love Buffer saying "Representing New Japan Pro Wrestling the KIIIINNNGG OF PAAANCRASEE..."


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> There's no touching Coleman and Baroni's gangsta. I love his roid rages and all kidding aside Mark fought some tough competition late in his career (I think I mentioned this before). I mean Mark was a 40 year old free style wrestler fighting the best striker in mma, the best bjj guy in mma and Fedor. Who in their right mind fights Cro Cop after Fedor?
> 
> I thought I was the only one who loved Nog's music. His portuguesse pop music is gully. As well as his walking cloaks, man they rule. Speaking of Nog, how awesome was his fight with Sapp? 90,000 people in the place on top of that.


Coleman definitely fought top competition in his later days. I give Coleman props for that. I'm not a fan, and I hate the fact that he whomped Frye twice, but I give the dude props.

Nog vs Sapp is one of the greatest fights I have ever seen, and Nogueira's best win. He beat a guy who nobody would fight at the time, and Sapp has about 100 pounds on Nogueira. Epic performance from Nog. Geez, Sapp just pounds him, and even Ganso Bombs Nogueira. Does Nogueira quit? of course not, because quitting isn't in his vocab.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I mean Mark was a 40 year old free style wrestler fighting the best striker in mma


Uhhhhh I'm pretty sure Randy beat the best striker in MMA....

:confused02: no that was a lame joke...uhhhh yah I got nothing.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Coleman definitely fought top competition in his later days. I give Coleman props for that. I'm not a fan, and I hate the fact that he whomped Frye twice, but I give the dude props.
> 
> Nog vs Sapp is one of the greatest fights I have ever seen, and Nogueira's best win. He beat a guy who nobody would fight at the time, and Sapp has about 100 pounds on Nogueira. Epic performance from Nog. Geez, Sapp just pounds him, and even Ganso Bombs Nogueira. Does Nogueira quit? of course not, because quitting isn't in his vocab.


Bob Sapp had a big fall from grace. Everyone figured him out in k1 and that was it. Know what I love best about Pride? The street fighter or capcom fighter screens before the fight. They get me more pumped than anything in mma.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I love that Pride went out, and found some obscure Russian Top Team fighters. Seriously, we need more obscure Russian fighters.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The first fight or bathroom break at Pride always involved Russian Top team fighters. I remember Fedor getting asked a question about it and how come there isn't alot of quality fighters coming out of Russia and he gave the whole "I don't know dude, like wtf". They love culture in Pride, I guess they wanted to capitalize on Fedor being Russian:confused01: (what's up with the new emoticons)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bathroom breaks were reserved for Japanese Tomato Can matches.

Seriously, Dong Sik Yoon vs Minowa=Piss break, and nacho run.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The use to build Minowa as the second coming half the time. Sakuraba lite. Ever see Giant Silva vs Minow Damone?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I ve seen the Giant fight. Quick.
The Butterbean fight was better though. Crazy stuff.
For what its worth, I have massive respect for Minowa. The dude has fought like 70 times, and how many in his own weigh-class? Fought the best of the best, and lost to the best of the best. Even pulled off a couple of good Ws (Yvel, Baroni, Leko)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've only really liked Minowa when he was facing freakshow fighters like Giant Silva & Butterbean. I mean, yeah, he fought some great fighters, but he just wasted my time. He did rock a mullet, though, so I give him props there. He also wore red undies. Again, props.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I was going through just now, and watching some older PRIDE FC events...

I don't know about everyone else here, but I found this moment damn funny. Not for Ken's misfortune, but his b-tching after the fight.

*Jerry Millen*: "So how upset are you that the fight was stopped?"

*Ken Shamrock*: "*I'M PISSED OFF! I MEAN, THIS IS RIDICULOUS!* I mean, we had one fight earlier tonight that was stopped on a crazy knee...then tonight, the guy hits me with a punch - knocks me down - I'm off balance - *WATCH THE TAPE* - I'm falling backwards...I fall on my ass...I go to get back up...*HE DOESN'T EVEN HIT ME WHEN I'M ON THE GROUND! AND EVERY OTHER FIGHT I'VE BEEN IN*...*WHEN I FAUGHT OTSUKA, I KNOCKED HIM DOWN, I STOPPED, THEY SAID "NO, KEEP FIGHTING! YOU HAVE TO PUNCH HIM...YOU GOTTA FINISH HIM!" DON FRYE! I GOT HIM IN A HEEL HOOK! HE KNOCKED ME DOWN..I GOT HIT A LOT HARDER BY DON FRYE!*...went to the ground - he tried to finish me - I turned into a heel hook, and I broke his ankle! *THERE'S NO WAY!...IN MMA, THAT THEY SHOULD STOP A FIGHT...ON ONE PUNCH!! ESPECIALLY IF YOU DON'T KNOW IF IT'S CLEAN OR NOT!! I WAS MOVING...I WASN'T LAID OUT...MY HANDS UP IN THE AIR WHERE THEY'RE TRYIN' TO PROTECT ME...I WAS GETTING TO MY FEET...HE NEVER FINISHED THE FIGHT!! HE NEVER CAME AFTER ME AFTER THAT!! WHAT THEY DID TONIGHT...WAS WRONG!!! THEY TOOK THAT FIGHT FROM ME, AND IT'S WRONG!! WHATCHU GUYS DID WAS WRONG! I MEAN, THERE'S NO WAY THEY SHOULD'VE STOPPED THAT FIGHT! NONE!! LOOK AT THE DAMN TAPE!!! C'MON MAN...THIS IS MMA, IT'S NOT BOXING!!! GIMME A TEN COUNT!!! YOU GOTTA FINISH THE OPPONENT! IF YOU KNOCK 'EM DOWN...YOU HAVE TO FINISH 'EM! THIS IS MMA! EVEY FIGHT THAT I BEEN IN HERE...DON FRYE, ALEXANDER OTSUKA...IF YOU GO DOWN...YOU GOTTA FINISH 'EM!* 

*WHY IS SAKURABA ANY DIFFERENT??!!!"*

Kenny...old boy...you were out my friend. Look at the damn tape... 










You can't turn your back bud. Plus, you weren't intelligently defending yourself with your hands and face down, with your head sticking outside the ropes. So, why the hissy-fit? :confused02:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken has always b-tched about his losses. Its what he does, man. And if you watch his fight with Fujita, he claims afterwards he had a heart eposiode or whatever. I mean, sure I ll buy it, but if you gonna do that, then you better not complain after you get punched, fall on your ass and turn your back to your opponent.

Another thing I wanna talk about:

Everyone always talks about BJM's greatness , this and that. How about Yuji Shimata? I really love his passion in the ring, and his reffing style.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yuji's a Pride staple. 

Ken vs Saku was a disappointment. I was hoping for 2, kneeless, old men slugging it out, and maybe a heel hook, but I didn't get any of that. I was expecting a downgraded Frye vs Shamrock, but I got an even worse Tito vs Ken 2. Ironically, Ken's whined about both stoppages, and really, he doesn't have a case because he was eating elbows for dinner, and he turned his back.

I love the ending to Kerr vs Herring. Really, it was like the biggest "SCREW YOU!" to Kerr's boring ass style.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

That was big for Herring too, I think. May be the biggest win in his career. 
But, how about Kerr's fight with Yamamoto? :bye01: :laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Erikson win was a lot better, and easily Heath's best win ever. Seriously, nobody wanted to face Big Tom, and he was, perhaps, the most feared fighter at that time. Heath stepped up, was a huge underdog, and won.

Kerr's fall from grace was freakin' ugly.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I was debating whether it was the Erikson, the Kerr or the Vovy fight that was the biggest in his career. The thing is, many fans don't know who guys like Tom Erikson or Allan Goes are. But oh well.
Talking about Yamamoto. How about his Crocop fight. Damn, that was cool and ugly at the same time. 
"...and another one, and other one. Where is your gamesmanship now Mr. Yamamoto. And another one."

I frickin' loved it. So uneven.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, Mauro's commentary during the Yamamoto vs Cro Cop fight was hilarious. Seriously, one of my favorite Mauro moments.

Bushido 9 should be arriving today. I will report on it later. Oh, yes, this show was awesomely awesome. 

Cro Cop vs Kanehara is some sick, sick stuff. I swear, there should be a time where you just need to stop the fight, and that fight should've been stopped in the first round. Oh well, Mirko got to try some new stuff.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I m gonna buy Vol 9 today also. We can talk about it tomorrow. :thumb01: 

Mirko gets what he wants. Its just how he rolls. Practice on Kanehara, do it! Do it !


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bushido 9 thoughts...

MW

Hendo freakin' whomps Chonan. Damn, Hendo beat the ugly off of Chonan, well, he almost beat the ugly off of Chonan.

Baroni is all awesome pre-fight, and completely negates that awesomeness with a crappy performance. Damn, Phil, you got beat by Minowa? You should be ashamed of yourself. Still, Baroni's pre-fight smacktalk kicks so much ass.

Busta Rhymes outworks Suda, and makes him his prostitute. Damn, Bustamante rules.

Hendo freakin' whomps Gono. I love Hendo whompin' fools.

Busta Rhymes whomps Minowa. Like, hell yeah, dawg. Bustamante destroying Minowa rocked.

LW

Krazy Horse likes jackin' off. He also wears a ski mask pre-fight. Krazy is swank.

Sakurai picked Pulver apart with nice leg kicks. I mean, man, this was a methodical asskickin' by Mach.

I actually would've given the fight to Yves. Seriously, he was winning the standup, and, for the most part, neutralized Hansen on the ground. Still, it was close as hell, and I'm not going to complain about it. Nice suplex from Hansen. Oh, yeah, this rocked.

Azeredo has hair! Whoa, he whomps Kotani.

Kawajiri vs Gomi was awesome stuff. Seriously, this is one of Gomi's best fights, as he whomps Kawajiri, and makes him tap. Gomi's head is huge.

Hansen vs Sakurai was pretty decent. I mean, I dug the hell out of it given that these 2 fought previously. Sakurai won, and I ain't mad at that, yo.

Azeredo vs Gomi wasn't their Bushido 7 fight, but I didn't expect it to be. They still "Slanged dat leath-ugh," so that's dope.

This show was suh-wank.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

D,

Your signature is great. I loved watching Diaz pwn the sh-t out of Gomi.

*Watching Gomi get tooled, by someone he thought he was going to walk through, is fun.* :thumb01:

GOGO!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

My precious, little Gomi getting pwned is saddening to me. Diaz vs Gomi was one big adrenaline rush, and it seemingly never gets old. I wouldn't call it FOTY, but it was definitely fun stuff.

"I knocked the mullet off his ass"-Baroni

Awesome quote.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> My precious, little Gomi getting pwned is saddening to me. Diaz vs Gomi was one big adrenaline rush, and it seemingly never gets old. I wouldn't call it FOTY, but it was definitely fun stuff.
> 
> "I knocked the mullet off his ass"-Baroni
> 
> Awesome quote.


Agreed.

Oh, and Phil's sh-t talkin' is always the shizzey. :thumb01:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

The whole "Second Coming" event was so very, very good. 
Gomi getting killed was saddening, yet so great
Sokky KOing Lil Nog really put Sokky on the map
Mach back to domination
Trigg ownes the Bushido tourney champ
Shogun drops a huge bomb on Alistair
Hendo kills Wand


Crazy, crazy day. Coulda made sooooooooooooo much money.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Oh, and Phil's sh-t talkin' is always the shizzey. :thumb01:


This is true.

Things that are always awesome: Bas Rutten, Karo throws, and Baroni pre-fight smacktalks.

Agreed, herton. That show was freakin' fun, and it had no reason to be as fun as it was. Sokky shocked the world by being awesome, Hendo whomps Silva, Diaz gogo's Gomi, Sakurai methodically destroys his opponent, and Hansen is all awesome. Word, I dug the hell out of that shit.

Bas was so giddy during Kawajiri vs Gomi. Seriously, the guy freakin' loved that fight, and gave Kawa a standing ovation when he walked by the commentary booth. A nice show of class from the always classy El Guapo. It's just cool to hear Bas when he's really into a fight. Man, Bushido 9 rocked.

My favorite James Thompson fights are one's where he's whomping fat dudes.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I loved Nick Diaz's boxing against Gomi. I was going CRAZY~! Hendo was so, so impressive. The way he dodged Wandy's punches, how he would come in close when he needed to and back away when he had to. Really, really good. Wandy fans can say what they like, Hendo was awesome. 

Who went CRAZY for Thompson vs. Frye? Oh~! and... Butterbean vs. Zuluzinho! Haha!!!


----------



## tru1 (May 13, 2007)

I thought gomi's fight tactics was crap that fight? no blocking? fatigue? what was it?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well he put too much in early into the fight. Gassed himself. That would happen to just about anybody if they went in crazy like he did.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

i hate when the announces use the word methodical twenty times in the duration of a fight, and i think the word "stud" should be banned from the mma world.

on the other hand, who the heck thinks kawajiri-melendez should be FOTY ? so far.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got Sylvia vs Couture at my FOTY, with Griffin vs Guida, Hendo vs Silva, Diaz vs Gomi, and Aoki vs Kikuchi behind them. Kawajiri vs Melendez is, like, way down the list. Hell, I liked Hunt vs Fedor better, actually.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

Damone said:


> I've got Sylvia vs Couture at my FOTY, with Griffin vs Guida, Hendo vs Silva, Diaz vs Gomi, and Aoki vs Kikuchi behind them. Kawajiri vs Melendez is, like, way down the list. Hell, I liked Hunt vs Fedor better, actually.


no way man, besides the shock factor, the couture and sylvia fight was absolutly a snore fest.. after the first 20 seconds where couture got the knock down, nothing else happened. griffin/guida was alright but not foty material.. hendo vs silva would be my second choice - tied with diaz vs gomi.. 

i think you should watch the kawajiri-melendez fight again!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I just really liked the backstory to Sylvia vs Couture: Old man who got horribly KO'ed by Liddell is coming back to fight a large, deadly opponent. Sure, it was domination, but I absolutely loved it. As a Couture fan, I couldn't be more pleased by the outcome. I didn't think it was dull at all, and it was a true Rocky story. Totally an emotional fight, and it may have been Couture's greatest performance.

I'll admit, I need to re-watch Kawajiri vs Melendez. It's been a while, and while I did dig it, I don't remember loving it a whole lot. Who knows, maybe the swank factor is better on the second viewing.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

sure, i dig the emotional backstory and all that womanly mumbo jumbo as much as the next guy, but the fight for me didn't do much..

kawajiri vs melendez is like a chess match.. they're so evenly matched its ridiculous, sort of like the franky edgar vs. tyson griffin fight

and you stated the aoki-kikuchi fight (I or II?) 2 im guessing. that fight was a bit too technical for me.. its just 15 minutes of kikuchi powering out of submisions

i like my fights to be techinical, and wild at the same time


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

kind of like my women.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> and you stated the aoki-kikuchi fight (I or II?) 2 im guessing. that fight was a bit too technical for me.. its just 15 minutes of kikuchi powering out of submisions


2, of course.

I'm a sucker for crazy subs, and someone getting out of said crazy subs. Aoki was like a freakin' BJJ virus in that fight, and Kikuchi was trying his hardest to suppress this BJJ virus. I freakin' dug it, and I'm in love with Aoki's banana pants.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

this is something we agree on!
i think zelg galesic should be on the next card, his loss to takimoto was unfortunate


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I dont think his loss was unfortunate, but it sure doesn't do him justice. Zelg will be back, and he'll kick ass. He is mighty fun to watch.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You know who I dug? Pawel Nastula. Seriously, Nasty Nas didn't have the greatest record, but that's because he was immediately thrown in with the lions. I thought he did good in the Barnett & Nog fights before losing. My memory is kind of foggy in the Aleks fight. Then again, Aleks is a fighter who I don't actively seek out.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

He did great in the Barnett fight, until he got caught. That was his big chance, man, but Barnett is an animal. 
Plus Nastula was juiced or whatever. Is he allowed to fight anymore?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Probably not for a while. I loved it when Nastula starting throwing in the fight against Barnett.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats what I m saying dude, he s like 40 and has barely any MMA experience. Is there really a point for him to come back after his suspension. 
Plus, the word is, he's working with Crocop on his judo. Can you see Mirko throwin' fools or what? And then going all ADCC on them. :sarcastic01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He got caught with ephedrine, psuedo-ephedrine, and another stimulant found in cold medicine. Come on, NSAC, Nastula had a nasty cold :wink01: 

Oh well, Sokky can replace him as the "awesome judo guy who doesn't necessarily show off his judo."


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Doesnt necessarily show it off, or......... Doesnt need to show it off?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I meant throwing punches by the way. 

I can't see Mirko going out of his way to throw people but it would be cool seeing him do it if say somebody tried to take him down, rather than relying on his great sprawl, he could just throw them. LOL


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

We Have The Capacity. We Have The Leg Strength. Let Us Throw People. (With Croatian accent all the way)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Doesnt necessarily show it off, or......... Doesnt need to show it off?


The latter, of course. Sokky is all "I'm awesome at judo, but I hit like a freakin' mack truck, so fools are gonna be tastin' my fists!" Sokky is awesome.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't forget about his shins. His crazy fast legs just make him so scary. Sooooo scary. I really wanna see him fight Chucky old boy. Remember? 
" Heavy Hitters 2" Lol


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

So what is the guy going to do? He's obviously not going to be fighting Dan. Are the UFC going to be picking him up? I'm not letting him hurt my boy!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I didn't get that....


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL

What is going to happen with Sokoudjou? He's obviously not going to fight Dan. Who is he going to fight? I don't want him fighting Nakamura.. Will the UFC pick him up, do we think???


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

They could move him up to heavyweight. If I remember one his interviews correctly he said he feels comfortable fighting at it. Who knows, maybe both Hendo and him will be coming to UFC. Hendo at middleweight, Soko at LHW. I still really want to see Dan fight Rich so people can watch pretty boy Franklin get stomped again.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sokoudjou vs. Yvel could be really exciting.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh no...too much Sokky talk

Damones gonna go on a Sokky withdrawl!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Oh no...too much Sokky talk


Impossible. No such thing as too much Sokky :cool01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Oh no...too much Sokky talk
> 
> Damones gonna go on a Sokky withdrawl!


plazz, I've been going through Sokky withdrawals ever since the last Pride show ended. I needs my Sokky!

Watching Bushido 8, and man, Bas just completely takes the verbal dump on Kimo. Seriously, Bas is all "How the hell do you tap to an achilles hold? Come on, it's just pain, man, no real damage!" and it's hilariously awesome. Geez, Bas really knows his freakin' leglocks.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

And you know what? Bas is right. Why would anyone tap to a achilles lock? Maybe a can opener....but not an achilles lock. That brings me to another point. Toughness. 
Mark Hunt. Everyone talks about Mark being a real tough guy, with a cinder block head and all that. But really, a solid chin doesn't make you a tough guy. Its the ability to withstand subs that makes you a real tough guy. Example, Fujita in the Shammy fight. His head went purple, but he wouldnt tap. Frye and Shammy. Renzo in the Saku fight. Fedor laughing off Hunt's kimura attempt.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken had that guillotine locked in tight against Fujita. Props to Fujita, though, he took a shitkicking and was disappointed as hell when Ken quit. It also seemed like Fujita loved being punched in the face by Ken, as he kept touching gloves with him.

Frye is just tough as hell. I'd hate to ref a Frye vs Nogueira fight. Seriously, Frye just doesn't freakin' tap. Painkillers or not, Frye would rather get his brains bashed in than quit. Coleman whomped him in the UFC, and Frye just took it, and took it, and took it. Yoshida could've ripped Frye's arm off, and Frye still wouldn't tap. Ken practically crippled Frye, but Frye didn't quit. The word "quit" isn't in Don Frye's vocabulary. He drinks tequilla, and rubs his 'stache. He is Don Frye, and we are just mere mortals.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

When Don Frye gets up in the morning he showers and cleans himself with scouring pads and Comet, because soap is for pussies.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mouahahahahha @ Comet. That is hawww-larious.

But seriously, Don Frye is one tough SOB. So is Kenny, but he whines way too much.
Noguiera - Frye would be ridiculous to watch. Yuji would probably step in half way through the third round and declare the fight a NC due to excessive damage to both opponents. Nog with his face broken, Don with both ankles and shoulders disclocated. Then Shammy runs into the ring and starts whining about the premature stoppage, but doesnt know whose side to choose, so starts talking about the Saku fight, and how he got robbed. The audience bursts into laughter after being absolutely terrified during the fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So, guys, what was the one Sakuraba fight that made you not want to watch the guy get beaten senseless anymore? It was Ricardo Arona vs Sakuraba for me. That was just a nasty, nasty beating, and it was clear that Sakuraba was a fragile, old, kneeless man trying to compete with the younger, more healthy fighters. Actually, it was like that since 2003, but anyway...

Sakuraba is the anti-Frank Shamrock.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> When Don Frye gets up in the morning he showers and cleans himself with scouring pads and Comet, because soap is for pussies.





herton17 said:


> Nog with his face broken, Don with both ankles and shoulders disclocated. Then Shammy runs into the ring and starts whining about the premature stoppage, but doesnt know whose side to choose, so starts talking about the Saku fight, and how he got robbed. The audience bursts into laughter after being absolutely terrified during the fight.


hahaha, oh my god....these posts almost made me cry in laughter, good calls.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> So, guys, what was the one Sakuraba fight that made you not want to watch the guy get beaten senseless anymore? It was Ricardo Arona vs Sakuraba for me. That was just a nasty, nasty beating, and it was clear that Sakuraba was a fragile, old, kneeless man trying to compete with the younger, more healthy fighters. Actually, it was like that since 2003, but anyway...
> 
> Sakuraba is the anti-Frank Shamrock.


The first fight with Schembri and Silva 3 were pretty bad. Arona utterly destroyed Saku, I never seen someone eat so many knees. His K1 run has been scary so far. You can make a case that each fight warrented a stoppage earlier. 

Pride really put Sakuraba in some tough matches. I mean Cro Cop, Arona, Silva three times, Lil Nog, etc. was abit much for somebody that was never really 100% going into a fight and much smaller than his opponents.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, they threw him in there with these large beasts, and as a result, he's severly broken down, and his aura is completely gone. I mean, I respect Saku a lot for fighting such tough as hell opponents, but enough is enough. As a Saku fan, I've had enough of it, and I refuse to watch any current Saku fights. Well, post-Smirnovas (A fight that should've been stopped before Saku pulled off the win) Saku fights.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Saku should have most def retired in his prime, kinda like Bas. That way it would have been easier to immortalize the dude.

can you imagine if Bas never retired?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh man, I don't even know what Bas would be doing if he kept going. He'd probably be in Ken's boat, and that's hard for me to say, as I think Bas is the all time greatest. Bas retired at the right time, and his legacy is cemented.

I think Sakuraba should've retired after the first Silva fight. I mean, man, that was a nasty beating, and started the downward slope.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sakurba should have been fighting in the ufc's middleweight class, it would have suited him much better. I don't know about him retiring after the first clash with Vanderlei. I thought Saku was doing fairly well in their second fight. But Silva just had his number, they could fight a 100 times and Wandy would win 99 or 100. The Pride decade show talked about Takada and Rickson, but there wouldn't be any of it if not for Sakuraba. He was their first legit star.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You're right, Terry. Sakuraba should've retired after the second Silva fight, because he went on to defeat Rampage in an epic performance right after the first Silva whomping.

Silva had Sakuraba's number like Liddell had Ortiz's.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Its either the guy needs the money or he just LOVES to fight.
Either way hes had an amazing career and I see him retiring after his next defeat.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know, guys. I kind of want to see that Sakuraba/ Tamura fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's kinda unneccessary, the Saku talk is dying and no one REALLY seems to care about his fights.

It doesnt look good for a fighter if people only reminace about his past even though hes still active


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I think you're right there, If the Tamura/Saku fight was meant to happen, it should have happened 5 years or so a go. I love Tamura!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Finally I've finished reading this thread. It took me awhile to get to it cuz Im always modding crap in the UFC section. This is a great thread, lots of good Pride talk.

If Bas was still active, yes he may be in Kens boat but he would at least lose gracefully and go down punchin dudes in the liver.



Damone said:


> 2, of course.
> 
> I'm a sucker for crazy subs, and someone getting out of said crazy subs. Aoki was like a freakin' BJJ virus in that fight, and Kikuchi was trying his hardest to suppress this BJJ virus. I freakin' dug it, and I'm in love with Aoki's banana pants.


This post reminds me of Cold Fury 2 when Hendo fought Big Nog. The same type of thing was goin on. Nog was the BJJ virus getting like 20 subs on Dan and Dan somehow kept fighting them off. It was amazing. But, eventually Nog got the armbar.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome fight, asskicker, and it was from Cold Fury 3 :wink01: 

Ogawa vs Fedor is one fine under a minute match. I totally love how Fedor exposed Ogawa for what he really was: A total fraud.


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

from the resources ive gotten the first pride ppv is in august.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have a link by any chance?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going to swerve the flow of topic a bit. 

So have you guys heard the terrible rumors about the LWGP? Shit man, this is like a terrible never-ending nightmare....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

what browny, whats the new gossip?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/pride-fighting-championships/14787-pride-lwgp-cancelled.html
See for youself


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

oh man I didnt think that was real.
God damnit, thanks alot Franky and Lorenzo


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Maybe jdunn was right...maybe Dana is gonna announce some seriously insane schite tomorrow.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Pride 14 is a whole lotta swank with some boredom thrown in.

Goodridge pounds Overeem, and he (Overeem) is forced to tap. Valentijn has fallen so hard, and this was the fight that started that disappointing snowball.

Mezger vs Chuck was freakin' awesome, and in my opinion, one of the greatest fights of all time. Really technical standup fight, and Mezger was making Chuck look like a novice in the first round. The second round, however, is a different story. Mezger forgets about angles and technical striking, and just slugs it out with Chuck. Mezger doesn't have Chuck's power, and he (Guy) gets horribly KO'ed.

Vovy vs Yvel was quite fun, actually. As an Igor fan, it gave me great joy to see him choke out Yvel, and make Gilbert his beyotch.

Fujita vs Takayama ruled. Not quite as good as Frye vs Takayama, though.Takayama is all "You want to take me down, punk? Oh, ouch, ok, I'm on the ground." Takayama is knee happy, and Fujita doesn't mind punching dude in his ugly face. Geez, Takayama starts slugging back as well. Whoa, this was actually a competitive fight. TAKAFREAKIN'YAMA! Not quite as awesome as Giant Silva, but better than Zulu.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Chuck - Guy was definitely a _good _ fight. I mean, no matter how little educated you are in the sport or how much you _dislike_ the idea of a 'no holds barred' fight, this is up your alley. 
Takayama - Fujita was off the hizzle for shizzle, no doubt, but Igor choking ppl out is just sweet. Good comeback fight for him, that's for sure.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant believe how so few people have posted in this thread. How is Pride so not popular. It makes no sense.:confused02:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You know...I was hoping for a couple of hundred responses, but there has only been 6-7 of us actually posting in here more than twice. 
Its dissapointing.

Did anyone here enjoy Pride 9 by any chance? I cant say that I did.

The Igor - Matsui fight was the only one I really liked, though I wish Igor got to beat up on Matsui a little more.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I cant believe how so few people have posted in this thread. How is Pride so not popular. It makes no sense.:confused02:


We'll never know....oh well I'm enjoying this...even though there's only like 8 of us talking.

Liddell-Mezger was awesome, my favourite chuck fight for sure (That I've seen)....would like to see Rampage slam him into next week tonight though...I just want a change.


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

silvawand said:


> We'll never know....oh well I'm enjoying this...even though there's only like 8 of us talking.
> 
> Liddell-Mezger was awesome, my favourite chuck fight for sure (That I've seen)....would like to see Rampage slam him into next week tonight though...I just want a change.


Ye Same.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> You know...I was hoping for a couple of hundred responses, but there has only been 6-7 of us actually posting in here more than twice.
> Its dissapointing.
> 
> Did anyone here enjoy Pride 9 by any chance? I cant say that I did.
> ...


Pride 9 was dull as dishwater. Igor vs Matsui was fun, and I dug Newton's fight, but the rest? Suck city. Pathetic main event, too (Belfort vs Yvel).

Goes vs White was monumentally bad. Like, there was nothing going on in that fight, and I like both men.

I love Stiebling's Pride fights. Well, his fight with Silva was short as hell, but Anderson kicked him in the face hard, so yeah.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone made a thread about the Frye- Shamrock fight being the most boring fight ever, remember? That person clearly didn't watch the Goes - White fight. Holy boredom. And like you said, Damone, I also like both those dudes. I think that fight would have the same result every time, and be equally boring. Styles really do make fights.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, I know, I mean, Frye vs Shamrock was pretty exciting stuff. Yeah, there were some slow parts, but that just made the good stuff even more memorable. It was an epic battle, and it wasn't boring in the least.

Now, White vs Goes was bad...really, really bad. Like, it was worse than a Mark Kerr Pride fight. I remember watching it and just thinking "You know, I like both fighters, and they are rarely in boring fights. This really, really, really sucks."

You're right, herton, their styles just didn't match up. I mean, geez, I wouldn't have even chose a winner for that crapfest.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats exactly what I was thinking...lol " Is it possible to hand out a NC due to boringness?" hahaha

But Allan clearly won the fight. He was passing the guard like White was never on his back in his life. 

Check this out:

Do you guys know that Schmebri was the only guy at under 200 lbs to ever defeat Saku ?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking...lol " Is it possible to hand out a NC due to boringness?" hahaha
> 
> But Allan clearly won the fight. He was passing the guard like White was never on his back in his life.
> 
> ...


Do you guys remember Vernon/Saku?

Some people would consider that fight a snore fest, others would consider it to be excellence on the ground.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

White vs Saku was actually a really, really good fight. 

Goes vs White, however, was an atrocity. 

You can't even compare the 2.

I love Sakuraba, and his fights with Rampage, Renzo, White, & Newton are in my top 20.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Gono's entrances = godly.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Gono's entrances = godly.


haha I dunno about godly, they are pretty hysterical though.:happy02:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think it really depends on who's looking at it, BP. For someone like Damone, it is execellence on the ground; for someone who started watching MMA 6 months ago, its a snoozefest. I, personally, remeber the fight very, very vaguely. I havent seen Pride 2 forever.

Edit: Oooops, I thought BP's post was the last one


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

It does always seem to take longer for an MMA fan to really develop a taste for the ground fights. The main problem is when the general fan hears the words grappling match they think of something along the lines of Obrien vs Herring compared to something along the lines of Nog vs Barnett.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I think it really depends on who's looking at it, BP. For someone like Damone, it is execellence on the ground; for someone who started watching MMA 6 months ago, its a snoozefest. I, personally, remeber the fight very, very vaguely. I havent seen Pride 2 forever.
> 
> Edit: Oooops, I thought BP's post was the last one


Yeah, pretty much. I think it helps that I'm a big fan of Sakuraba and a fan of White. To me, that fight was damn near flawless, and Sakuraba finished someone who is hard as hell to finish in Vernon "Tiger" White. Come to think of it, that fight doesn't get any love, and that's a damn shame.

I love a good whompin', I love a good technical striking match, I love a BJJ whiz tooling a striker, and I love a technical grappling match. If you're atleast keeping busy, then I won't get bored, because I'm watching someone try to get an advantageous (sp?) position. If I just see one guy laying on another, and doing nothing (Most of Mark Kerr's Pride fights), then I will be bored. Like, not just bored, but painfully bored. Takada vs Royce actually gave me pain.

Watching Bushido 9 again. Wow, I don't know if I can place it higher than UFC 49, UFC 40, UFC 52, and Pride 10, but it's definitely up there.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Vernon/Saku was a great techincal chess match. I honestly think that Vernon was going to win the decision if Saku didn't finish him.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't see how the UFC can call 73 "Stacked" and other mma analysts call it the best card in history. I got Shockwave 2005 here and I'm lovin it. Great card and solid show, except for Ogawa and Yoshida being the main event. 

Fav fight of the card is Hunt/Cro Cop though. Hunt's chin + Cro Cop's boots = entertainment.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shockwave 05 was freakin' great. Insanely fun show with some extremely swanktastic fights.

Thompson vs Giant Silva was freakshowy fun.

Fedor whompin' a fat guy named Zulu? Swank.

Hendo & Bustamante are all awesome and shit. 

Gomi whomps Sakurai. Whoa, Gomi rules, screw da hataz, yo.

Cro Cop kicks Hunt's glorious head, and Hunt looks like he has mild indigestion. Mirko's tiny shoes are no match for Hunt's meaty head.

Silva & Arona are all awesome and shit. Their first fight sucked a big donk, but this one was the goods.

Ogawa freakin' sucks, but I like Yoshida for some odd reason. Maybe it's because he looks like a jolly old man. That Yoshida, he looks jolly even when he snaps your arm off.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Shockwave 05 was freakin' great. Insanely fun show with some extremely swanktastic fights.
> 
> Thompson vs Giant Silva was freakshowy fun.
> 
> ...


Bustamante and Hendo was deadly. I dig both and it was to crown the first champ, good stuff. 

I thought Gomi/Sakurai could have been a classic war, too bad Gomi decided otherwise. I'm hit and miss with Sakurai. 

Fedor's 30 second squash of Zulu was painful. I kind of felt sorry for the king of mean faces. 

Fun fact: At the time Ogawa and Yoshida got the highest purse ever for a main event.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but is there a policy on posting streamed videos on here now?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I just finished watching Pride Decade and wow Don Frye definetly makes this shit. Some of his quotes had me balling I was laughing so hard. 

"I was carrying the flag on a pole the proper way, you know, you dont hang it over your shoulders like a damn hippy."]

Man, I dont think you could describe to someone what his interviews are like and do them justice.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Geez, I've just realized that I really freakin' dig 5 Alexander Otsuka fights. Like, that's a scary, scary thought because Otsuka freakin' sucks.

Otsuka vs Marco Ruas (Pride 4).

I admit, I'm a sucker for underdog comebacks, and this was a nice underdog comeback. Ruas is billed as unstoppable here, and the commentators are writing Mr. Otsuka off right away. Well, Otsuka ends up TKO'ing Ruas.

Otsuka vs Igor Vovchancyn (2000 GP).

Vovy fights are, most of the time, really fun to watch, and this was no exception. Seriously, this was the best fight in the tournament (Screw a Royce vs Sakuraba).

Otsuka vs Ken Shamrock (2000 GP).

Ken worked his magic here, and actually looked really good. Nice ground work from Ken, and his standup was really nice. Sure, he beat Alexander Otsuka, but he still looked good.

Mezger vs Otsuka (Pride 12).

Mezger looked pretty awesome here, and whomps Otsuka in easy fashion.

Mezger vs Otsuka (KOTC).

Mezger still whomped Otsuka, and cut him open bad with an elbows. Guy, being the cool guy (Har har) that he is, refused to win that way. Still, a win is a win, and Mezger whooped dat ass, yo.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

refresh my memory on what links I can view pride fights on, since I can't find on tv hardly ever.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Dailymotion - Share Your Videos
look up any fighter or fights you know, its on there


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shockwave 2005 was IMO, the best fight card in the history of Pride and very well MMA. At this moment, I can't honestly think of anything better(mind you, I am a *little* messed up).


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Final Conflict 2003 was a better card.

Goodridge vs Bobish (Ugh)

Liddell vs Jackson.

Silva vs Yoshida.

Hendo vs Bustamante

Sakuraba vs Randleman.

Nogueira vs Cro Cop.

Silva vs Rampage.

...

Pride 1 is such a horrible show. Like, it's beyond bad, but there's like one really good fight on the card, and that's Goodridge vs Taktarov. Geez, that was a nasty fight with a violent KO.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Final Conflict 2003 was a better card.
> 
> Goodridge vs Bobish (Ugh)
> 
> ...


I dunno Damone, I am still leaning a bit towards Shockwave, but FC 03 was a sweet card as well.

Yes, Pride 1 did indeed suck.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shockwave 2005 was definitely an awesome show, and a stacked card, brownpimp. I mean, Hendo vs Busta for the MW title? Gomi vs Sakurai for the LW title? The big grudge rematch between Silva & Arona? Cro Cop & Hunt beating the shit out of each other? Freakin' swanktastic.

Oddly enough, Shockwave 2005 is my most watched Pride show at this moment. It has a ton of replay value to it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Shockwave 2005 was definitely an awesome show, and a stacked card, brownpimp. I mean, Hendo vs Busta for the MW title? Gomi vs Sakurai for the LW title? The big grudge rematch between Silva & Arona? Cro Cop & Hunt beating the shit out of each other? Freakin' swanktastic.
> 
> Oddly enough, Shockwave 2005 is my most watched Pride show at this moment. It has a ton of replay value to it.


Yeah bud, the card was stacked top to bottom. You can't forget Fedor whooping on Zulu's fat ass. Absolute freak showy goodness, with a splash of ownage. I never thought I'd put Fedor and Freak show in the same sentence. 

Gomi KO'ing Mach doesn't get much love on this site. I've honestly never seen that fight discussed. The undercard was pretty solid as well. If I remember well, didn't it have Saku/Minowa, Nak/Kondo, Aleks/Nastuala and I think Krazy Horse fought too. I haven't seen it in a while, so I am going to go watch that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, Gomi vs Sakurai does tend to get overlooked, especially by people who say Gomi sucks. Gomi completely whomped Sakurai. That was, by far, Gomi's best win.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Yeah, Gomi vs Sakurai does tend to get overlooked, especially by people who say Gomi sucks. Gomi completely whomped Sakurai. That was, by far, Gomi's best win.


Agreed. I'd love to see Gomi/Sakurai go at it again.

Seriously, Mark Hunt is so freakin underrated. The guy put on a good showing against Fedor and he his rock of a head should go down with Overeem's mallet and Fyre's 'stache. Hunt = Great/


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hunt is freakin' fun to watch. More often than not, he'll have a good fight. The worst Hunt fight was the Barnett fight, and it wasn't even boring, just really quick and uneventful.

Hunt vs Silva is so freakin' swank. Like, that may be my favorite Hunt fight. I mean, he made Silva taste his glorious rear end.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Hunt is freakin' fun to watch. More often than not, he'll have a good fight. The worst Hunt fight was the Barnett fight, and it wasn't even boring, just really quick and uneventful.
> 
> Hunt vs Silva is so freakin' swank. Like, that may be my favorite Hunt fight. I mean, he made Silva taste his glorious rear end.


Lol, his fight with Barnett was his worst showing. The Silva fight was freakin sweet. His fights with TK and Cro Cop were sweet as well. Shit almost every MMA fight the guy has been in is crazy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hunt's fights were definitely memorable. Good call there, brownpimp. I mean, what MMA fan is going to forget the "Atomic butt drop?" Answer: None. What MMA fan is going to forget him getting blasted by Cro Cop's tiny shoes? Answer: None.

Hunt freakin' rules.

Quick question, did you like Shockwave 2005 better than Shockwave 2004? I'm on the fence here. I loved Pulver vs Gomi, Silva vs Hunt, & Fedor vs Nog 3. But, on the other hand, I loved Hunt vs Cro Cop, Silva vs Arona, Busta vs Hendo, Fedor vs Zulu, & Gomi vs Sakurai.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Hunt's fights were definitely memorable. Good call there, brownpimp. I mean, what MMA fan is going to forget the "Atomic butt drop?" Answer: None. What MMA fan is going to forget him getting blasted by Cro Cop's tiny shoes? Answer: None.
> 
> Hunt freakin' rules.
> 
> Quick question, did you like Shockwave 2005 better than Shockwave 2004? I'm on the fence here. I loved Pulver vs Gomi, Silva vs Hunt, & Fedor vs Nog 3. But, on the other hand, I loved Hunt vs Cro Cop, Silva vs Arona, Busta vs Hendo, Fedor vs Zulu, & Gomi vs Sakurai.


Very tough call. I think that on paper, you could give it to 05, just because there were more huge matchups, but then Fedor/Nog 3 was huge, Hunt/Silva was huge and Gomi/Jens was huge(UFC vs Pride). Not to mention 04 also had a sweet undercard.

Mirko outclassing Randleman. Chonan's infamous flying heel hook. Hendo/Kondo, Gardner/Yoshida. I mean it is a really tough call.

I am still leaning towards 05 a bit more, but they were both sweet cards.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Same here. 05 actually seemed to flow better than 04. I thought Gardner vs Yoshida & Hendo vs Kondo were sort of slow, plodding fights. I mean, I sort of dug Kondo vs Hendo, but it definitely slowed down the flow of 04. I won't even get into the suckfest that was Anjo vs Gracie. Geez, Anjo is horrible.

I want to have Shinya Aoki's baby. In a totally hetero way, of course.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Same here. 05 actually seemed to flow better than 04. I thought Gardner vs Yoshida & Hendo vs Kondo were sort of slow, plodding fights. I mean, I sort of dug Kondo vs Hendo, but it definitely slowed down the flow of 04. I won't even get into the suckfest that was Anjo vs Gracie. Geez, Anjo is horrible.
> 
> I want to have Shinya Aoki's baby. In a totally hetero way, of course.


I only mentioned Gardner/Yoshida because it had some significance. I enjoyed Hendo/Kondo, despite it breaking the flow of the card. Anjo is terrible.

Yeah Aoki is greatness.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I just thought of a match up today that I really wanna see and that Aoki vs Karo


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I just thought of a match up today that I really wanna see and that Aoki vs Karo


That would be ****ing awesome. I was thinking of adding that to my UFC vs Pride supercard.

Anyways there are only 6 LHW fighters in Pride left that have fought in the last 7 months. 

1. Thierry Sokoudjou (4/07) 
2. Ricardo Arona (4/07) 
3. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira (2/07) 
4. Kazuhiro Nakamura (12/06) 
5. Alistair Overeem (2/07) 
6. Kiyoshi Tamura (12/06)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yves' Pride stuff is pretty damn good. Seriously, it seems like Yves was made to fight in a ring environment. His fight with Hansen was pretty damn swank (Close, too), and he racked up 2 wins (One was against a good opponent in Mishima). 

Yves Edwards vs Takanori Gomi would've been swanktastic.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I really think that the good Gomi can take Yves, but it would be a heck of a fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude, the good Gomi could take anyone in the LW division. With ease too. Its just a shame that someone with so much talent never brings it to the table.

Edwards is dangerous man, they should bring him back to UFC for a second chance, I think he was really under-appreciated there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Seriously, the Gomi who whomped Kawajiri, Sakurai, & Pulver was really good. I miss that Gomi, but he did whomp Ishida, who is good, so maybe the old Gomi will come back to us.

Come back, old Gomi, dye your hair gold, and get back to punching fools in the face.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> That would be ****ing awesome. I was thinking of adding that to my UFC vs Pride supercard.
> 
> Anyways there are only 6 LHW fighters in Pride left that have fought in the last 7 months.
> 
> ...


Wanderlei Silva:confused03:



plazzman said:


> Dude, *the good Gomi could take anyone *in the LW division. With ease too. Its just a shame that someone with so much talent never brings it to the table.


Except BJ of course.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Whats the difference between the good Gomi and the mediocre(crappy) Gomi?
Cardio or preparation in general? Maybe just mental preparation? Maybe underestimating opponents? Which is it?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Preparation, basically. When Gomi is uninterested, then that's when he loses...most of the time, at least.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just say Gomi vs Crazy Horse for the first time very entertaining fight


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Preparation, basically. When Gomi is uninterested, then that's when he loses...most of the time, at least.


Can you see a similarity to a certain heavyweight? 
Hint: His name is not Fedor, and it doesnt rhyme with bark.


Edit: ^^^not as funny as I imagined it^^^


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Can you see a similarity to a certain heavyweight?
> Hint: His name is not Fedor, and it doesnt rhyme with bark.
> 
> 
> Edit: ^^^not as funny as I imagined it^^^


Whose name rhymes with bark?:confused02:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mark (Hunt). That was just stupid. I sincerely apologize. I said it doesnt rhyme to it.

I was thinking of Crocop....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark (Hunt)?

Oooh, oooh, I know the answer! The guy who has a small jaw!

Edit: Too slow.

Fedor vs Coleman 2 is such a fun asskicking. Seriously, Fedor beat Coleman so bad, that he made Coleman's kids cry. Whoa, Mark ended up looking like the Toxic Avenger.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

That was almost unfair on Coleman's behalf. How can you do that to poor Fedor??
You know how Fedor felt after that? He felt like the douche some mother is having an affair with, and then the husband walks in with their kids and says: "That's your mother kids, she is a *****". 

Small Jaw - are you referring to the Joe Rogan comment?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mark (Hunt)?
> 
> Oooh, oooh, I know the answer! The guy who has a small jaw!
> 
> ...


Lol why the hell did Coleman just keep holding Fedors leg while Fedor simply stood on one leg and pounded Coleman face into oblivian? Thats pretty much all that fight was plus a series of punches that many of which landed dismantling Marks face even more. Finally Coleman managed to get Fedor down only to be armbarred in the same embarrasing fashion he did the first time. That fight almost made me feel sorry for Coleman. _Almost_


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

haha youd think he learned his lesson the first time...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I was talking with a friend earlier today about R.T. Sokoudjou, and what they could do with him next...

What do you guys think is next for this beast?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

herton17 said:


> That was almost unfair on Coleman's behalf. How can you do that to poor Fedor??
> You know how Fedor felt after that? He felt like the douche some mother is having an affair with, and then the husband walks in with their kids and says: "That's your mother kids, she is a *****".
> 
> Small Jaw - are you referring to the Joe Rogan comment?


Yes, I was referring to the Rogan comment. I know, I know, it was lame.

Coleman was like a hopeless little puppy in there. There was nothing he could do, and he knew it. I don't feel sorry for Coleman because he told Randleman to rub blood (From Rutten's broken nose) into Bas' eyes. Seriously, he has been on my shitlist ever since, and him whomping Don Frye doesn't help, either. 

Frye had such a fun Pride run. Other than the Coleman fight, he didn't have a boring fight. I mean, Frye had 2 memorable fights in Frye vs Shamrock & Frye vs Takayama.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

two words......QUINTON RAMPAGE JACKSON......as my good boy J.R would say, that som b**ch right there is a Slober Knocker


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frye had such a fun Pride run. Other than the Coleman fight, he didn't have a boring fight. I mean, Frye had 2 memorable fights in Frye vs Shamrock & Frye vs Takayama.


Frye v J.T wasnt that bad either.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> I was talking with a friend earlier today about R.T. Sokoudjou, and what they could do with him next...
> 
> What do you guys think is next for this beast?


Ive been thinkin I really wanna see Rampage and Sokky go at it, but now that Quinton has the title he has bigger priorites. Id also love to see hom fight Shogun or Wand.

I will say this about Sokky, I think he may have the best chance out of almost anyone at beating Fedor. At this point the only way I see Fedor losing is if he gets rocked and (T)KOed the person with the best chance of doing that would be the person with the heaviest hands and Sokky may have those.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Hendo told scientists to conjure up a fighter for his team. The scientists, being huge Team Quest fans, developed a fighter by the name of Sokky. The Glover fight saw Sokky have a short malfunction, but the scientists have fixed that.

I picture Fedor vs Sokky looking like the fight scenes between Terminator and T-1000.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^Sokky is a beast. Some people don't understand how huge of an acheivement he has accomplished. Knocking out a Nog and destroying Arona. For the love of Shamrock's Sideburns, he sprawled Arona's TD and just pounced on him. 

On another note, my local Roger's Video has just gotten some newer Pride DVD's in. I am going to go check that out.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You got it all wrong my friend, the real story is that, when Fedor was vacationing in the jungles of Africa, he left some of his toe-nail clippings there. Those clippings united under a divine force and morphed into the form of rhe symbiot known as Sokky.

The Glover fight went the way it did because Sokky is sensitve to shitty promotions.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> ^Sokky is a beast. Some people don't understand how huge of an acheivement he has accomplished. Knocking out a Nog and destroying Arona. For the love of Shamrock's Sideburns, he sprawled Arona's TD and just pounced on him.
> 
> On another note, my local Roger's Video has just gotten some newer Pride DVD's in. I am going to go check that out.


WTF, Rogers video has PRIDE now?>?...thats insane son where the hell do you live!!!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> You got it all wrong my friend, the real story is that, when Fedor was vacationing in the jungles of Africa, he left some of his toe-nail clippings there. Those clippings united under a divine force and morphed into the form of rhe symbiot known as Sokky.
> 
> The Glover fight went the way it did because Sokky is sensitve to shitty promotions.


HAHAHAHA! LMAO! Repped.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> WTF, Rogers video has PRIDE now?>?...thats insane son where the hell do you live!!!


I know man, when I first saw it I was like WTF! The MWGP at Roger's Video???? They even got some UFCs.

Yeah I am in Slurry/Surrey.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I have to travel like a half hour just to go somewhere that sells Pride DVDs and there theyre like $20 a piece. Maybe theres places I dont know about that has them cheaper but theyre not doin me much good. Wal-Mart sells a 2 pack for 15 bucks but I already have that. I want Pride DVDs damnit!:angry08:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Pft screw that shit B.P, Im in T.O and the only thing in Rogers is 2 sets of Casino Royale and 34 sets of Happy Feet, NO PRIDE!!!...HMV has all the PRIDE's but its like 30$, I saw the whole complete collection(minus some) for about 180$!!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys know what I just realized? If Pride is indeed dead and UFC doesnt change their HW weight limit then that means no more Mark Hunt:sad03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya or Butterbean, his Jits skills were just surfacing!
No more Zulu to beat on, Bye Bye Giant Silva.

I still can't believe how fast it imploded. PRIDE 34 was just sad man.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I have to travel like a half hour just to go somewhere that sells Pride DVDs and there theyre like $20 a piece. Maybe theres places I dont know about that has them cheaper but theyre not doin me much good. Wal-Mart sells a 2 pack for 15 bucks but I already have that. I want Pride DVDs damnit!:angry08:


I also have to drive a half hour to get some Pridey goodness. The nearest Best Buy is in Springfield, and that's a 35 mile drive. Thank Shamrock's Sideburns for the internet.

Sokky's takedown defense in the Arona fight was freakin' Shamrock Sideburnsly. Seriously, that jump he did to avoid Arona's trip was freakin' awesome.

Man, I hope K-1 makes a matchup between Giant Silva & Mark Hunt. Seriously, I want some freakshowy goodness, nay, I DEMAND some freakshowy goodness.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hunts like 4 foot 2, Silva's 9 foot 6, it would be like a bully at a schoolyard pickin on the younger kids for their milk money.Then BAM. KO by ass cheek


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Hunts like 4 foot 2, Silva's 9 foot 6, it would be like a bully at a schoolyard pickin on the younger kids for their milk money.Then BAM. KO by ass cheek


haha.....Hunt is still a big mofo though. Anyone who fights Giant Silva will look like a gorilla fighting a squirrel.

What I really want to see is instead of Giant Silva trying to engage in close combat, at the beginning of the fight, just sprint as fast as he can and jump as high as he can and try to crush his opponent via impact of ogre, wouldn't that be a sight?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

With how awesome their first fight was, I'm surprised Pride didn't do Newton vs Sakuraba 2. I mean, their first fight was a classic, and a rematch would've given Sakuraba an opponent that is about his size.

Also, they should've used Jeremy Horn more. Horn vs Shogun could've been interesting.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

wouldnt Horn vs Shogun be a little like Horn vs A.Silva?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't think so, because Shogun doesn't have the standup skills of Silva (Punching wise, at least), but has better ground skills, and much better GnP.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aright fine, it's true though, PRIDE def should have used Horn more. Also just my opinion, but I think Gonzaga would have been much bigger in PRIDE then UFC, for UFC its like you have to win a certain set amount of fights to get recognition. just my opinion tho


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't think so, because Shogun doesn't have the standup skills of Silva (Punching wise, at least), but has better ground skills, and much better GnP.


I agree but i don't think Horn vs Shogun goes past a round. I think Shogun KO's him


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Shogun - Horn would be a war, both on the feet and on the ground, thats for damn sure. I absolutely agree about Shogun knocking Jeremy out, but it wouldnt necessarily be from the stand up position. 

Gonzaga probably wanted to come to Pride, but he saw how Werdum was doing and decided to try out to the UFC. (I m not saying Werdum sucked, just that he was never a title contender)


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see Horn getting his face stomped. Why o why cant i ever see Shogun stomp again!!?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If it was in 05 or something then I don't see Horn getting Ko'ed. I see him losing a decision. If(for arguements sake) it was at the "next" Pride event(still hoping), we'd see Horn get knocked out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I can see Horn getting his face stomped. Why o why cant i ever see Shogun stomp again!!?


I'm going to miss Shogun's manly stomps. Usually I don't like stomps, but with Shogun, I did. Shogun was intent on killing his opponent with the stomps.

Watched Denis Kang vs Amar Suloev from Bushido 12. It was such a manly fight. Seriously, I dig the hell out of both men, and Kang looked pretty damn good here. It makes me wonder if we're going to see Kang in the UFC. I mean, yeah, he gets injured a lot, but I think he'd make a solid addition to the MW division. I know, I know, this is the Pride thread, but Kang is just so swank, you know?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'm going to miss Shogun's manly stomps. Usually I don't like stomps, but with Shogun, I did. Shogun was intent on killing his opponent with the stomps.
> 
> Watched Denis Kang vs Amar Suloev from Bushido 12. It was such a manly fight. Seriously, I dig the hell out of both men, and Kang looked pretty damn good here. It makes me wonder if we're going to see Kang in the UFC. I mean, yeah, he gets injured a lot, but I think he'd make a solid addition to the MW division. I know, I know, this is the Pride thread, but Kang is just so swank, you know?


Kang is indeed swank. Hes probably the elite fighter that I forget about the most. For some reason I always forget about him.:confused02: But Im definatly up for some Kang. Its llong over due and I wanna see him fight Filho.


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

*PRIDE Gone?!?*



tru1 said:


> UFC bought it out, which imho, sucks.
> 
> I think pride fc should have been left alone and not part of UFC now.
> 
> although i do like the idea of UFC fighters vs. Pride fighters


Do you think the 50,000+ Japanese fans who frequented the
PRIDE FC on a regular basis will sit by twiddling their
thumbs? NOT! ;-)

PRIDE FC will morph into another grass-roots MMA organization and the cream will rise to the top, come over to the UFC, Bodog, or whatever the Bad Ass MMA org o' the day happens to be...

MAYBE, just maybe the Ultimate Fighting Championship will
go worldwide, loosen up a couple of rules, and offer "The
Best of the Best" to it's fans. That would make the buy-out
make sense (other than the purely $$$business$$$ basis!).

As I've stated in other MMA forum threads, IMHO, PRIDE FC
offers far superior fighters to the UFC. And, when the top
PRIDE fighters come over to the UFC everyone will see!

I too LOVE PRIDE and will watch it until it's off the air
(and something else takes it place for the very knowlegeable
Japanese audience). In the mean time, we can feast on the
likes of Dan Henderson vs Rampage!!! And, over time, Liddell
vs Wandy or Shogun! Or Mark Hunt against Tim Sylvia!!! Ha!
Talk about your LOL! Maybe Josh Barnett vs Tim Sylvia or
Randy?!? You catch my drift (and, I haven't even mentioned Fedor!).

It's all good - except pathetic "Championship" fights like
Koscheck vs Sanchez; George St. Pierre vs Matt Serra... Over
time, really bad fights like this will be a thing of the
past!!! We, the MMA fans will be the winners!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually, I'd pick Hunt vs Sylvia over Sylvia vs Cro Cop. Unlike Mirko, Hunt's head is filled with cement, and I feel he'd be a better matchup against Big Tim. It'd be fun watching 2 fat guys punch each other in the face. It'd be an even better version of Sylvia vs Cabbage (Which was awesome).

I wish Pride would've ran Hunt vs Giant Silva & Hunt vs Butterbean.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Actually, I'd pick Hunt vs Sylvia over Sylvia vs Cro Cop. Unlike Mirko, Hunt's head is filled with cement, and I feel he'd be a better matchup against Big Tim. It'd be fun watching 2 fat guys punch each other in the face. It'd be an even better version of Sylvia vs Cabbage (Which was awesome).
> 
> I wish Pride would've ran Hunt vs Giant Silva & Hunt vs Butterbean.


I honestly dont see how Sylvia would have a snow balls chance in hell against Hunt. Hunts a superior kickboxer with a cinder block sitting on his shoulders.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

asskicker said:


> I honestly dont see how Sylvia would have a snow balls chance in hell against Hunt. Hunts a superior kickboxer with a cinder block sitting on his shoulders.


I agree unless Sylvia decides to bore Hunt to death because Sylvia is defiantly the master of that technique


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Honestly, I don't really care who wins. I just want to see 2 fat dudes punch each other in the face.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

D-money's right, Hunt Vs Sylvia is much better, Crocop Vs Sylvia would be 3 rounds of either fighter trying not to get knocked out, so basicly ending up like the Kos v Diego fight. Hunt v Sylvia on the other hand would be a slobber knocker!

Yes, finally we will get to see Kang, after like 4 years off injury! It's true, everyone always forgets about that man, but hes soo good. One armed RNC anyone?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"slobber knocker"

plazz, those are the perfect words to call Hunt vs Sylvia.

Kang's one of those guys who's good in pretty much everything. It sucks that his bones are made out of peanut brittle.

Nishijima took over Alexander Otsuka's job as super can. Oddly enough, he resembles Mr. Otsuka. I dug Cyborg vs Nishijima, Hunt vs Nishijima, and Baroni vs Nishijima. The first was a beating, the second was Hunt being awesome, and the third was Baroni actually pulling off a sub.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

"I'M THA BEST!! I'M THA F-CKIN' BEST!! I'M THA MAN!! I'M THA F-CKIN' MAN!! I'M THA BEST EVAAAAAAHHH!" 

Guess who... :confused02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Rocky?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Kang is just so swank, you know?


Totally agree, he is my favourite fighter....along with GSP.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> "I'M THA BEST!! I'M THA F-CKIN' BEST!! I'M THA MAN!! I'M THA F-CKIN' MAN!! I'M THA BEST EVAAAAAAHHH!"
> 
> Guess who... :confused02:


I want to say Phil Baroni?

I remember the quote, but not the speaker...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Definetly sounds like something Baroni would say.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's Baroni.

Off topic, but I think Baroni vs Suloev (UFC 37) is the best under 3 minute fight ever. I wish they had a rematch. Pride had both guys, and it always puzzled me as to why they didn't put it together.


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

*Super Heavy weight in the UFC!?!?*



asskicker said:


> You guys know what I just realized? If Pride is indeed dead and UFC doesnt change their HW weight limit then that means no more Mark Hunt:sad03:


Don't you guys think UFC will establish a Super-HW division?
I do! and, no wight limit! 

Or, they'll unset the limit for the HW's...

There are too many awesome super-HW guys around: e.g., Hunt!
Butterbean, King F*cking Kong! :wink03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

well its not up to the UFC if there will be a SHW or any division changes. NSAC has to agree first. But damn it would be great. It kinda seems to me UFC has a cast, or a fixed roster, kinda like WWE, new faces are a tad bit rare or always undercarded. I hope they get just a little more variety soon, but good job with the CC and Page signings.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

baroini is hilarious


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> "I'M THA BEST!! I'M THA F-CKIN' BEST!! I'M THA MAN!! I'M THA F-CKIN' MAN!! I'M THA BEST EVAAAAAAHHH!"
> 
> Guess who... :confused02:


I remember Baroni screaming this after he KOed Chonan, wow big deal, you knocked out possibly the ugliest thing to ever step into a pride righ (next to giant silva). Baroni is decent, but he's a clown, and he's certainly not the "MUTHA FUKING BEST"

DAMN! chonan's flying scissor heel hook on Andy was sweet.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Andy :thumb02: 


It just makes me wonder how guys like Chonan can be so good and so bad at the same time, you know? One they you're great, the next you completely lose it. And its not just Chonan's casee.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Chonan is so hot & cold it's amazing. His best performance was against Silva, and then you see him get whomped by Baroni in like a minute, and you're like "Dude, what the hell?"


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Has Mark Hunt ever said anything in regards to his flying ass cheak in an interviews or anything? Maybe an explanation?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

aright I finally agree with D-money that Kevin Jackson was very underrated.

the Hendo fight was much worse. Atleast hes gotten a LITLE better, he tends to lost every 3-4 fights, so he moderately luke warm


----------

